# New to IMF - Old to the game



## Priapus (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey guys and gals. Just came over from ASF and wanted to introduce myself. Looking forward to mixing it up here too.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2013)

Priapus, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 20, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 20, 2013)

Welcome brotha. U will see some of the same faces


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2013)

*Welcome Bro .....*


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Nov 20, 2013)

Welcome to IML.


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 20, 2013)

Welcome, Priapus!


----------



## brazey (Nov 20, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Priapus (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanx everyone!


----------



## Bama78 (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome!!!Enjoy!


----------



## Priapus (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you Bama!

Crimson Tide looks tight this year


----------



## ashoprep1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## eminemnyc (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swole708 (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------

